# Spooky Photo



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I found a site that is interesting. I think I passed all the junk and captured the direct link. http://www.wimp.com/proof/


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Very interesting. I know someone that has taken many shots with his digital that include ORBS. Anyone know anything about these or have any pics of them. You don't see them but they show up in pics. They are varrious sizes and colors and are said to be "ghosts" or spirits of the dearly departed. They show up best outside at night or inside against a dark back ground. You can photograph the same area, one right after another and they will appear in different numbers and positions in each frame. 

I have tried to capture some of these but have not been successful. I don't think these are fake and I KNOW the camera is not broken or anything. It is very expensive and very new. This guy also has pics taken "on the job" by others with their own cameras that have also captured these orbs.

What gives?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Walking Jack,
I had some photo's with the orbs in them. I took them while in the military. We were at Ft. Benning, Ga., and one night we made "camp" in an old cemetary. There was seven of us and I did not use a flash, so moths and water drops were ruled out. We found the orbs after the film was developed and they were only in those shots, none of the other shots during the day or night had anything except what was sussposed to be there. What was weird was the Sq. Leader was the only person that had them around him, in every photo of him they were just floating around and no one else.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I found a site that is interesting. I think I passed all the junk and captured the direct link. http://www.wimp.com/proof/


I can't see the pic on that link. Why is it that some people can see the pics and others can't? I've ran into that a lot.
Billy


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have a pic I snapped this Saturday on the beach in Boliver. It is along the lines of this post.

I had taken 3 consecutive pics od the setting sun, and in all 3 pics there is the green ball of light. It seemed to move towards the right a little in each pic. I didn't think that much of it right then, so I deleted the other pics and kept the best one. Once I got it on my computer, I wished I'd kept the others too. It's wierd if you ask me.

Anyone have any idea what it is?
Kelly


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*2cool*

it's even transparent, I can make out the dune in the background. Makes me want to go to a graveyard and take some photo's....I'm just not going alone.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

i find this ironic......considering your handle. 

If you pick the name ....it will happen. Happens to me over and over.

What was the resolution of original pic ...did you have to resize to post?.....was just wonderin what a blowup of the iseespots green spot would look like.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

birdnester said:


> i find this ironic......considering your handle.
> 
> If you pick the name ....it will happen. Happens to me over and over.
> 
> What was the resolution of original pic ...did you have to resize to post?.....was just wonderin what a blowup of the iseespots green spot would look like.


Too funny. The original was 2048 x 1536, I cropped the shot and saved it like that. Yes I had to resize it for posting. I can e-mail you the original if you want.
Just let me know.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

birdnester said:


> i find this ironic......considering your handle.


LMAO.....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a lens flare. Similar color patterns to the sun on this filter. Nothing particularly interesting on high magnification, 3200X. I would guess as the sun declined on the horizon, the sun rays coming down the beach move outward. Note there are not as many distinct rays in the first image on the left side as the right. Therefore, the right side of the photo was catching on the lens and cancelling out the pale beams, but leaving a "moving" lens flare. You can also see a crescent shaped flare, redish colored, on the right side of the photo. Drawing a line from the center of the sun to the green orb, the red flare is intersected.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OK, my turn


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Realty Exec..........WOW that's even more info. than I know how to decipher! Very cool though. I've never had that happen in a pic before. Now I will know what it is if I ever see it again. Thanks.

Bill.........Very cool looking. I like it alot! I am just now discovering how much fun it is manipulating photos with all the editing stuff. Here's one of my dog last weekend. Looks like we're on an acid trip! humph.....not that I would know what thats like!.... Just a guess.


----------

